# WoW über 2 Monitore



## Niklasx (1. Mai 2011)

hi zusammen. da ich bald geburtstag habe, würde ich mir gern nen 2. monitor holen. schafft eine "normale" grafikkarte wow auf 2 monitoren darzustellen? was muss ich beim anbau des 2. beachten? gibt wie stelle ich das bild ein, bzw lohnt sich das mit dem 2.monitor überhaupt? ist das spielbar? habt ihr erfahrungen damit?  danke im voraus


----------



## Hexenfluch (1. Mai 2011)

sag erstmal was du für ne graka hast

und wen möglich brauchste den selben Monitor   den du jetzt hast  damit die größe übereinstimmt  unso

ach und ich selber finde das spielen mit 2 nich sinnvoll  wen dan mit 3  und das nur mit ner guten graka  für erweiterte sicht


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Mai 2011)

Niklasx schrieb:


> schafft eine "normale" grafikkarte wow auf 2 monitoren darzustellen?


Was ist für dich normal?

Da wir ja alle keine Hellseher:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/54225-wie-nutze-ich-das-pc-technik-forum-richtig/


----------



## Murgul5 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch 2 Monitore, 2 mal den selben auch. Unterschiedliche Größe wäre schlecht. Spiele aber nur auf einem, der andere ist mehr zum Chatten da mit MSN und bisschen mit dem Firefox surfen. Wenn du WoW im Fenstermodus spielst kannst du mit dem Programm UltraMon einfach das Fenster über beide Monitore "ziehen" lassen. Schaffen sollten das denk ich zumindest die meisten Grafikkarten. Aber dein Spielcharakter ist dann direkt in der Mitte durchgetrennt deshalb rate ich dir davon ab ist echt blöd wenn genau die Mitte wo man (ich zumindest) meistens hinschaut durch 2 Ränder getrennt ist. Mit 3 Monitoren wäre das wieder was anderes wenn man dann noch nen schönen 120° Winkel hat im Blick.

Einfach beide Monitore anschließen Windows 7, Vista und XP haben dann schon in den Hintergrundeinstellungen die Möglichkeit den 2. Monitor mit anzeigen zu lassen.

Aber mit 2 Monitoren würd ichs sein lassen.

MfG Murgul


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2011)

Niklasx schrieb:


> hi zusammen. da ich bald geburtstag habe, würde ich mir gern nen 2. monitor holen. schafft eine "normale" grafikkarte wow auf 2 monitoren darzustellen? was muss ich beim anbau des 2. beachten? gibt wie stelle ich das bild ein, bzw lohnt sich das mit dem 2.monitor überhaupt? ist das spielbar? habt ihr erfahrungen damit? danke im voraus



Die genaue Grafikkartenbezeichung brauchen wir schon um dir helfen zu können.
"Normal" kann ja alles und nichts bedeuten.

Wenn du einen zweiten Monitor anbauen willst, musste eigentlich nur beachten, dass die Grafikkarte a) zusätzlich gefordert wird und du b) zwei Anschlüsse an der Graka brauchst. 
Z.B. HDMI und DVI.

Ob es sich lohnt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Ich hatte noch einen alten hier rumstehen, den ich nicht verkaufen konnte. Mittlerweile möchte ich ihn als meinen zweiten Monitor nicht mehr missen. Ich kann viele Dinge gleichzeitig machen, das ist schon recht komfortabel.
Aber ganz gewiss kein Muss... es gibt auch Leute die sich 3 oder 4 Monitore zuhause hinstellen. Das ergibt für mich allerdings keinen Sinn. Alles über zwei ist IMO sinnlos.


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Mai 2011)

> Alles über zwei ist IMO sinnlos.



Gibt auch genug Möglichkeiten wie man 3 oder 4 Monitore benutzen kann ^^.
Erstmal kann man auf 3 Monitoren zocken.
Dann gibts auch Leute die Programmieren und auf Monitor 1 die Ausgabe vom Programm haben, auf Monitor 2 Quellcode und auf Monitor 3 dann Dokumentationen.
Oder Leute die Videoschnitt / Rendern etc. betreiben.
Auch hier kann man auf Monitor 1 sehr gut das Ergebnis darstellen, auf Monitor 2 sind dann die Werkzeuge und Kleinansichten und auf Monitor 3 dann wieder Hilfe und Dokus.
Man könnte auch einen Beamer und 2 Monitore oder einen Fernseher und 2 Monitore betreiben......
Bei der Bildbearbeitung kann man sich einen sehr guten Monitor kaufen, der Farbräume original darstellt und 2 zum Arbeiten...

Für den Heimanwender gebe ich dir allerdings recht , da machen höchstens 2 Monitore Sinn.

Ich persönlich hätte auch gerne 3 Monitore . Auf dem linken läuft Fernsehen auf dem mittleren wird gesurft und gezockt und auf dem rechten Monitor sind dann DInge wie Teamspeak etc. 

Bei Eve kann man die Spielfigur nach links und rechts verschieben um dann auf dem Hauptmonitor in der Mitte sein Schiff zu haben und auf dem Monitor daneben dann Sternenkarten, Statisktiken oder das AH.
Gibts das bei WoW auch über ein Mod ?
Wenn nein sind 2 Monitor sinnlos, unübersichtlich und hinderlich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Mai 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte auch gerne 3 Monitore . Auf dem linken läuft Fernsehen auf dem mittleren wird gesurft und gezockt und auf dem rechten Monitor sind dann DInge wie Teamspeak etc.


War einer der Gründe warum ich mir Samstag endlich einen 3 Monitor gekauft habe.
Ob 3 oder mehr Monitore sinnlos sind muss jeder selber entscheiden, es gibt auch viele Leute die selbst 2 Monitor sinnlos finden.


----------

